# BBQ Sauce Advise



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2005)

I like the John Boy and Billy sauce too for grilling!  Good stuff!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 30, 2005)

I also like John Boy and Billy on chicken and pork chops.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 1, 2005)

Why not make your own sauce and rubs...my sauce is better than a lot of store bought ones! :!:


----------



## Airboss (Jul 2, 2005)

Bone Suckin' Sauce and Sonny's seem to be a hit hereabouts (S.W. Florida)

 :beach:


----------

